# Refilling hp 802 black and colour cartridge



## digik (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a inkjet printer hp 1010. I want to refill the empty cartridges myself. Googling gave method for refilling of the cartridges but procedure to reset inklevels couldnot be found.

If any of our forum members have knowledge of the procedure for resetting 802 cartridges kindly share at this forum.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2015)

After refilling do this:

While it is on. Remove ink cartridges ALL. Close the lid. Unplug. Plug  it back in and let it run through it's process, it should find the  missing open lid, reinsert the ink cartridge, close lid. Problem Solved.


----------



## digik (Jul 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> After refilling do this:
> 
> While it is on. Remove ink cartridges ALL. Close the lid. Unplug. Plug  it back in and let it run through it's process, it should find the  missing open lid, reinsert the ink cartridge, close lid. Problem Solved.



After carrying out the operations I am getting the warning message "Used or Counterfeit cartridge detected". Kindly help.


----------



## digik (Jul 27, 2015)

I am yet to receive reply to my post above. I cannot attach the screenshot as all efforts to upload the small jpg file failed.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2015)

a chip on cartridge holds the memory that it was empty before it was refilled, thus the message. there are tools to reset the chip, but u may just want to take it to some professional cartridge fillers.

this is why for refilling, it better not to wait till it's low or empty, just top it up while ink is still @ 40%.


----------

